# Miami Heat @ Houston Rockets



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

MIAMI HEAT
@
HOUSTON ROCKETS






































*VS*





































​


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

So what does everyone think.

Im going to throw out an idea that everyone else will probably call ridiculous.
But what about 
Hayes and Battier sharing defensive duties on LeBron
Battier and Lee sharing defensive duties on Wade
Scola and Hill sharing defensive duties on Bosh
While asking Martin to mark Biz Z and Dampier

Z and Dampier arent going to hurt us. As long as Martin can box out we should be fine. 
Chuck is one of the few players in the league strong and fast enough to mark LeBron.
Wade struggles against Battier. 
And finally Hill and Scola will have to be fast enough to keep up with Bosh.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

While I see this as a loss, I think we will go down fighting a hell of a battle. Miami is playing better, but not everyone is invincible so anything can happen. But it's a long shot


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The hell with Miami we have the biggest win streak in the NBA right now.

We went from 3-10 to 15-15. 
12-5 in our last 17 games.

Imagine what we could do with a centre over 6'6. (Having said that got nothing but love for the Chuck Wagon, did you see him hit his FTs. Awesome)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I also see this as a loss but I'll be watching. During our streak of wins we haven't beaten top of the line teams besides the Lakers to start off the month. But the 2 good teams that beat us(Bulls and Thunder) we played on the road and on the 2nd end of a back to back.


----------



## TxBallLova (Nov 16, 2006)

lebron & Dwade don't have Monster games in Houston, hope history repeats. I'll be in Toyota center for this one


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its at home and its a back to back for Miami.

Im gonna say its 50-50 game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

TxBallLova said:


> lebron & Dwade don't have Monster games in Houston, hope history repeats. I'll be in Toyota center for this one


I hate you


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man Lee has missed two open dunks. 
Killing me over here.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Man Lee has missed two open dunks.
> Killing me over here.


+1. 

This game is surprisingly close. Wade is killing us though


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

And Bavetta has decided to take over the game. Unbelievable flagrant call. They waited 2min to then say it was flagrant. How can 120lb Aaron Brooks commit a flagrant while going for the ball!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just wish they would let the teams play. Both sides. I hate how the refs in the NBA have absolute control over the outcome of each game. 

Let the guys play it out and stop calling ticky-tack fouls.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn hard to see us coming back at the moment. 

Really struggling offensively.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

There have been a few superstar calls. Chalmers should know though he isnt a superstar dont expect to get hose calls.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, it's a long shot we make a comeback.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well hopefully watching Griffin dunk on someone will make me feel better.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I can dream but I think its over we had a good run but Wade and Lebron arent going to let us have this. 

Wish we had more height in the centre would change everything.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well.

PS Clippers have become my number 2 team.

I have a massive man crush on Blake Griffin


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Everything was going well except our defense. Can't allow damn near 60% and win. Too much free throws in the game too. That would favor the Heat even if both teams get 30+ FT.


----------



## TxBallLova (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm happy with the way the team played. As soon as Dick Bevetta name was announced I got nervous. 

Highlight of the Night when Olajuwon was put on the screen & got the Standing Ovation & Lebron Warmup Dunks had the early crowd cheering


----------

